# Be Aware, Leave Negative Feedback For Vacheron_N And You Get Banned By



## peterbr (Sep 13, 2011)

Sharing my experiences,

Bought barrel + mainspring for 565 movement from *vacheron_n * on ebay, listed as NOS.

They arrived and were used, that was clearly visible.

Reported this to them, no excuses, no offer to exchange them for new ( they still had them as NOS on ebay!), just offer to send them back for refund.

So left negative feedback.

As reaction they refuse to do any further business with me.

So be aware, draw your own conclusions from this.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Start an e-bay resolution as the goods were not as described, that way you will get a full refund, including the postage costs.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

They offered to take them back and refund, surely a neutral feedback score would have been more in-line with your experience?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

feenix said:


> They offered to take them back and refund, surely a neutral feedback score would have been more in-line with your experience?


 :Yes I would have thought,neutral feedback was more appropriate under the circumstances


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've bought loads of parts from them and I've always found them very helpful.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you guys are far too lenient, selling something as NOS when it isn't must surely merit negative feedback at least for the hassle it has caused the buyer.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Horses for courses Gashead. Personally, I think that NOS is used far to widely in any instance. But, if I was selling it, I wouldn't expect NOS to mean 'mint'. To me, NOS simply means that its not been used since manufacture.

Because of this, if I didn't like the condition of the stock when it arrived I'd ask for a refund and either leave no feedback (a common line of action with me) or less likely, leave neutral feedback.

Descriptions are often in the 'eye of the beholder', hence some of the trogs we see blessed with children, despite the fact that I'd not want to touch them even if stoned


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> But, if I was selling it, I wouldn't expect NOS to mean 'mint'. To me, NOS simply means that its not been used since manufacture.


I agree. NOS does not imply mint...and items that have been stored since manufacture do deteriorate....especially when they were made 40+ years ago. Those barrels and springs do not look too bad from the photos; the grease looks a little congealed but that is what happens after decades of storage.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Regardless...................refusing to deal wth somebody because they were left negative feedback on Ebay is incredibly petty, pathetic! Does it *really* matter?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Regardless...................refusing to deal wth somebody because they were left negative feedback on Ebay is incredibly petty, pathetic! Does it *really* matter?


No, but I expect it was more than just the feedback, the buyer should have accepted the refund offered, unless he wanted excuses instead...I suspect the seller thought that the buyer was more trouble than his business was worth.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless...................refusing to deal wth somebody because they were left negative feedback on Ebay is incredibly petty, pathetic! Does it *really* matter?
> ...


I agree.

If there was a problem and a resolution was offered so that everything might be sorted out, I would even leave a positive feedback. Everybody can make a mistake, list something that they've got thinking it was in some condition and turning to be other, etc.

Anyway, I'm sorry but I'm hearing only one side of the story. Acording to them, they did "Offered refund and/or exchange; we always pay costs back!" So I don't know...

I've dealt with them too and I have absolutely no complains. They have tons of positive feedbacks and haven't started working last month. I think this is a perfectly legitimate thread but I can't stop thinking that you didn't help them out either. 4 posts and one is about being bitter and trashing an ebay seller? There was surely more to their decision of not wanting more business with you... which is a shame for both parts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont really understand what the seller has done wrong here. You received goods you were not happy with so he offered you a refund so long as you send them back. You cant make an ebay claim against him because he has offered you a refund. The seller is under no obligation to sell to you so its up to him or her if they want to or not and considering you went straight away to negative feedback the seller probably doesnt want to risk it again.

It was advertised as NOS which means pretty much anything on ebay including (Found in the bottom of a drawer in the shed) Looking at some of the dross thats sold there. Not sure why you would want to buy from him her again if you were unhappy with the sale. Send the stuff back get your money and buy from another seller.

ebay is just a flea market online. Half the problem is people expect high street customer service for half the cost.


----------

